# Pripyat Fire Station



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2011)

I’ve never seen any photos of this place, so decided to head here next to document it. 
It was used before, during, and after the disaster. 

Large enough for 4 engines:











Firemans boot and vodka: Liquidators were given copious amounts of vodka, wheather it was for extra courage, for extra payment, or to dull the senses I don’t know. 





This led me to a crate of empty vodka bottles: 





Which led me to a room of empty vodka bottles….





Hat and engine number: 










A lot of the rooms were surprisingly trashed: 




















Yet some were in surprisingly good condition:















Firemans paperwork:










Paperwork from 1980:





Paperwork from 1988 (2 years after disaster)





Paperwork from 1990





Gasmask





Chair





Vodka





Pills:





Vodka





Pills: 















In Chernobyl, light bulb lights itself…





Mural:










I spotted a firemans tower, and just had to go for a climb:





Reactor 4 in the distance





View to front: 





View to rear: 





I stand there taking in the sight of Reactor 4, and the rest of the city, and decide where I want to go next…


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 8, 2011)

ANAZING!!! What place is that at?.. :O


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2011)

imyimyimy said:


> ANAZING!!! What place is that at?.. :O



It's in the abandonned city of Pripyat, which is adjacent to Chernobyl, Northern Ukraine. 
50,000 people were eveacuated as a 'temporary measure' 25 years ago, and haven't been allowed back due to the levels of radiation.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 9, 2011)

HELL YEAH!! More incredible images. I hope you have more as I'm reveling in these wonderful pictures. Cant wait to go!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2011)

anpanman said:


> HELL YEAH!! More incredible images. I hope you have more as I'm reveling in these wonderful pictures. Cant wait to go!!



Cheers! 
Oh yes! I'm off to a radiation lab next...


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 9, 2011)

Really great stuff UrbanX.

The reports get you thinking & I can't imagine how it must feel to visit these places.

Look forward to seeing more reports


----------



## King Al (Jun 9, 2011)

Fantastic UrbanX! never seen this one before, like the vodka trail


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cracking shots buddy but for me,the light bulb shot is brill.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jun 9, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Firemans boot and vodka: Liquidators were given copious amounts of vodka, wheather it was for extra courage, for extra payment, or to dull the senses I don’t know.


Vodka was prescribed in the belief that it cleansed the thyroid. In reality it did no such thing and just made them even sicker.

Dave


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you living out there or on a very long holiday lol?

You seem to be getting more places out of here than anyone before, well done!

Just be careful you don't spend too long there or they will send you to hospital for treatment lol.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Are you living out there or on a very long holiday lol?
> 
> You seem to be getting more places out of here than anyone before, well done!
> 
> Just be careful you don't spend too long there or they will send you to hospital for treatment lol.



Lol a bit of both! Its my holy grail of urbex! Have so much more lined up! My guide took me to Chernobyl church on Sunday, but I snuck off to the military graveyard mid Russian orthadox service!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, superb stuff as always, Urb. Incredible images.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats Awsome


----------



## Landsker (Jun 11, 2011)

brilliant!


----------



## tommo (Jun 11, 2011)

coolio fella great to see the unseen parts


----------



## nickso (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for these pics. I was hoping someone would take more time in there than we did, it was in poor condition and we were being hurried along so we left it for engineering works.


----------

